# PS3 Netflix disc going away this month



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010...ound-the-web-what-we-read-118/#comment-461959

Probably good timing as they just announced a deal with Sony to delay new releases by 28 days to increase the streaming library like they've done with others.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Or you can just copy the Netflix disc for the Wii onto an external harddrive, put a channel forwarder on the main screen, and you'd be discless already... 

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Or you can just copy the Netflix disc for the Wii onto an external harddrive, put a channel forwarder on the main screen, and you'd be discless already...
> 
> - Merg


Can you do that with an unhacked Wii?

I have a Wii, but will just wait until the PS3 update. I have enough with network TV and discs for now anyway, along with getting outside before the weather turns cold and it gets dark at 5


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

This is going to be nice.
FTA: "The surround format will be Dolby Digital Plus, which is the same codec used by the VUDU HDX streaming service"

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/14/netflix-on-ps3-goes-disc-free-gets-1080i-streaming-and-5-1-surr/


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Can you do that with an unhacked Wii?
> 
> I have a Wii, but will just wait until the PS3 update. I have enough with network TV and discs for now anyway, along with getting outside before the weather turns cold and it gets dark at 5


No. You need to have the Homebrew Channel to make use of an external drive. I'm stuck on v4.2U since if I upgrade I'll lose use of my external. It's too nice to be able to just turn on the Wii and select what game you want to play.

That being said, I'll let this thread get :backtotop

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Ok, so seems no OS upgrade is necessary. I noticed a Netflix icon in my Video section on my PS3 crossbar. Downloading now. From all reports, it won't actually work until Monday.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Not showing up on mine yet...weird.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Though I'm wondering. I opened it after downloading, and it wanted my PSN login, which is a different email address then my Netflix account. Guess I'll see Monday if I need to change my PSN login.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Got this email today but I haven't tried it yet:



Dear Michael,

You no longer need the instant streaming disc to instantly watch with your PS3™ system.


To watch instantly via your PS3 without the disc:

1) Go to the PlayStation® Network section of the main menu.
2) Simply install Netflix from the "What's New" area.

That's it. There's no need to send the disc back to Netflix.

Enjoy!

–Your friends at Netflix


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I just installed it and after I selected Netflix from the 'video' area, it went right to my Netflix account. I didn't even have to log in. It remembered me from the "Streaming Disk Era", I guess. 

I see: 'Suggestions for You', 'New Arrivals', 'Genres', 'Instant Queue' and 'Search'!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

mikeny said:


> I just installed it and after I selected Netflix from the 'video' area, it went right to my Netflix account. I didn't even have to log in. It remembered me from the "Streaming Disk Era", I guess.
> 
> I see: 'Suggestions for You', 'New Arrivals', 'Genres', 'Instant Queue' and 'Search'!


I'd used the disc, and had to log in, but my Netflix account email address and password are different from PSN.

Once you use the discless version, you can never go back. Also, the disc will stop working in 31 days if you don't switch.

Not that anyone in their right mind would prefer the disc.


----------

